# Tivo HD 160 to 2 TB Freeze/Reboot



## btanoue (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi,

Disclaimer: I put this in the S3 post. I realized it should have been here.
I'm sorry, I did try to delete the other post, but couldn't.

I have a 160 GB Tivo HD. 
I upgrade to a 2 TB seagate drive that others said seems to work. It was a green one.

I used MFSLive 1.4 (I'm a linux geek so I'm not scared of the cmd line) 

I used this command:
backup -qTao - /dev/sda | restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/sdb

It did a 160 GB but didn't expand. (x should have done that, but didn't)
I also got 3 read errors from 3 sectors in a row.

I think I then ran something like mfs_add or expand, I don't remember off hand.
It said that it used all the storage.

So now, it freezed tonight. It also took a long time to boot. It took two reboots (on its own to get to the little Tivo Mascot wallpaper)
Any suggestions?

I still have the 160 GB drive. So I could go back. 

The reason for the upgrade was that recently it would not show any video. Like I would have a channel on, and then I got nothing. Video output would cease. So I'd have to reboot.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Only one procedure/program(JMFS) can be used for us individuals to upgrade the Tivo HD capacity to 2 TB, at this time, AFAIK.

Please refer to this thread. Read the procedure thoroughly, and as much of the thread as necessary to learn the answers to many questions you may have that have already be been addressed:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=462179

Good luck (the procedure is super easy).


----------



## btanoue (Nov 25, 2002)

dwit,

I am very grateful for your link. 
I have another 1 TB drive, in my PC and I think I will migrate my data on to the failed Tivo 2 TB HD.

I think 198 hrs HD programming is enough for me. I only used the 2 TB because it was available and newer. 

But for future reference, was my Tivo Reboot and Freeze problem directly related to the 2TB drive and Tivo not being able to see it or something?

Also if I do the same thing from my post, all should work this time on the 1 TB drive?

Thanks,
btanoue


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

btanoue said:


> dwit,
> 
> I am very grateful for your link.
> I have another 1 TB drive, in my PC and I think I will migrate my data on to the failed Tivo 2 TB HD.
> ...


Sorry. I am only familiar with JMFS and Winmfs, as I basically know nothing in particular about computer languages/programming.

That said, I see no reason not to use JMFS to copy the data from the 160 GB over to the 2 TB drive, and expand to use the full capacity. Up to you whether or not to use Winmfs to Supersize to squeeze out the last few GB of capacity. Likewise for the 1 TB drive.

Pretty sure someone will come along to help with what went wrong using the MFS live cd.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

dwit said:


> Sorry. I am only familiar with JMFS and Winmfs, as I basically know nothing in particular about computer languages/programming.
> 
> That said, I see no reason not to use JMFS to copy the data from the 160 GB over to the 2 TB drive, and expand to use the full capacity. Up to you whether or not to use Winmfs to Supersize to squeeze out the last few GB of capacity. Likewise for the 1 TB drive.
> 
> Pretty sure someone will come along to help with what went wrong using the MFS live cd.


MFS will only go to 1TB, there is a 2TB TiVo-HD image out there that will allow you to make up a TiVo-HD 2TB disk using MFS, but you can't expand your original TiVo-HD disk, and you can't back up the new 2TB drive using MFS, you would also be starting out with what would look like a new TiVo-HD.


----------



## btanoue (Nov 25, 2002)

OK, 

Did whe MFSLive again with the same settings on the 1 TB drive.
Still got read errors at the same sector on the original drive which is to be expected as I feared it might be on its way out.

This time it expanded by itself.

I will test today and if I don't write back assume all is well.

btanoue


----------



## btanoue (Nov 25, 2002)

I was thinking about all the partitions I saw on the drive. I'm wondering if its LVM so that when you add the external drive, it gets added as a new Physical Volume and then added to the Volume Group. That would make sense if you can't boot with out it being on first.

LVM problems usually cause this sort of thing.

btanoue

BTW, been a few hrs, Tivo is still fine.


----------



## section128drunk (May 6, 2007)

be aware not all drives are 100% tivo compatible, some "green" drives that use a "power down" or "head park" mode to conserve power might actually cause the tivo to crash or to fail to soft reboot after software upgrades, there is a bios flash to disable the green features on some of the WD green drives floating around, it does require a drive bios re-flash and usb to sata adapters are not supported


----------



## btanoue (Nov 25, 2002)

section128drunk,

Thanks for the comment. 

I saw something about WD drives having to run some tool.
I used a Hitachi Deskstar (is that the brand, can't remember...)

Anyway, its 1 TB, I did download a Hitachi Utilites disk from the upgrade thread and made it quiet mode. Its been 1 week or so and all seems well.

If things start to go down hill, I might buy one of the recommended drives.

More then anything, I was worried about the internal heat. Right now its been normal so I guess its OK. Its been hot this summer and the room has hit 83F and no problems.

btanoue


----------

